# Power Plus Levelers



## grannienanny (Feb 21, 2015)

Does anyone besides me have these jacks?  Seems the company it out of business and I have one that has failed.  One would think that there would have been motors, parts, etc. left over to be stored or  auctioned off. I've checked E-Bay with no results. I have Power twin jacks on the rear, which work fine, and these Power Plus on the front.Would go with hydraulic on the front, but HWH won't sell just 2. I'll appreciate comments and recommendations.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 21, 2015)

What has failed on the front levelers?  Will neither one raise or lower?  If it is a valve you should be able to find a replacement that will work.  Any hydrulac repair shop should be able to fix it. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## grannienanny (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks for the reply.


----------

